# Consumo 100% CPU

## Montag[SGU]

Ho finito da poco l'aggiornamento del kernel, da gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r10 a gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1, e ho notato che il vecchio kernel non viene disinstallato da emerge.

Ho provveduto ad un unmerge manuale (oltre all'eliminazione di /lib/modules/2.4.19-r10) e mi chiedevo se ho fatto bene o se mi puo' portare a qualche problema.

A dire il vero non e' per questo che chiedo il vostro consiglio. Il fatto e' che con il nuovo kernel gkrellm e gnome-system-monitor mi indicano un carico di cpu fisso al 100% e  lo stesso dicasi per il carico su proc. Ho provato con top e con il succitato g-s-m a vedere quale processo generasse il danno, ma non mi viene indicato alcun colpevole. 

Cosa sta succedendo?

Se puo' essere d'aiuto aggiungo che, avendo un portatile, mi accorgo di quando il processore e' sotto stress anche dall'avvio della ventola. Beh, non so se siano eventi correlati, ma questa parte in fase di boot (cosa che non aveva mai fatto prima) subito dopo il caricamento dei driver alsa per poi non spegnersi piu'.

Ho provato a rimuovere la quasi totalita' dei moduli caricati, ma non cambia nulla.

Qualche idea in proposito?

Grazie

--

S+E

[ Perche' tanto odio? ]

----------

## bsolar

Non dovresti avere problemi dall'aver disinstallato il vecchio kernel, anche se avresti potuto tenerlo senza problemi accanto a quello nuovo.

Premettendo che io uso gentoo-2.4.20-r1 da un bel po' ormai e non ho rilevato problemi di sorta, girano cattive voci sul suo conto (vedi questa thread ad.es.).

Ti consiglio di controllare attentamente la configurazione del kernel e magari disattivare ACPI e/o APM, dato che sembrano la fonte principale di problemi...

----------

## Montag[SGU]

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Non dovresti avere problemi dall'aver disinstallato il vecchio kernel, anche se avresti potuto tenerlo senza problemi accanto a quello nuovo.

 

Piu' che altro sono rimasto perplesso dal fatto che non mi venisse proposto in clean e, anzi, restasse protetto. E' un comportamento normale per i kernel?

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Ti consiglio di controllare attentamente la configurazione del kernel e magari disattivare ACPI e/o APM, dato che sembrano la fonte principale di problemi...

 

Credo che tu abbia centrato il problema. 

Mi ritrovo completamente in questa segnalazione:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16196

Provero' ad escludere il supporto ad ACPI (pur non considerandola una soluzione).

Aggiornamento:

E' proprio l'ACPI. Eliminandolo dal kernel tutto torna normale.

Speriamo venga presto risolto il problema.

Grazie per l'aiuto.

--

S+E

[ Perche' tanto odio? ]

----------

